# Gästeangler erwünscht??



## Hemmingway60 (20. März 2009)

Moin Moin Kollegen! Ich bin Mitglied in einem Angelverein der  über mehere attraktive Karpfen und Raubfischgewässer das Pachtrecht besitzt. Wir Angeln zu sehr günstigen Konditionen. Wenn es darum geht Gastangler anzunehmen, tut sich der Verein meiner meinung nach sehr schwer,ist es doch mit Auflagen verbunden, die Viele abschreckt. zB. Mann braucht einen Bürgen aus dem Verein, Bootsangeln nur in begleitung eines Vereinsmitglied, mindestens 50 km entfernter Wohnsitz, tages oder wochenkarten nur mit zustimmung des ersten Vorsitzenden, und dann die Preise!. ist es bei euch auch so Strief? ich schäme fast ein bißchen!! Petri Heil aus der Pfals|wavey:


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Bei uns ist es fast so ähnlich ,aber ich denke es hat auch etwas mit eigenbesitz des angelvereines zu tun("is ja schließlich ihr teich und ihre fische ") 
Wir lassen seit kurzem aber wieder vermehrt gastangler bei uns angeln die dan Tageskarten nehmen müssen  ,damit wir den besatz wider reingrigen!
mfg tim


----------



## grazy04 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



> Mann braucht einen Bürgen aus dem Verein, Bootsangeln nur in begleitung eines Vereinsmitglied, mindestens 50 km entfernter Wohnsitz



un wie schauts mit Frauen und Kindern aus ??

und wenn ich das richtig sehe sind im Umkreis von 20-30Km etwa "1000" Gewässer die Euer Verein sicher nicht alle hat.... soller sich die Karten nehmen und *******


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> ich schäme fast ein bißchen!! Petri Heil aus der Pfals|wavey:


 Es ist auch beschämend, und nicht regional begrenzt...wie ein roter Faden durchs Bundesgebiet, mit nur wenigen positiven Ausnahmen. Kunstköderverbote für GA, gesperrte Strecken für GA, Angelzeitbeschränkung für GA usw.
Wenn man überlegt das jeder Gastangler ein Vielfaches für den einen Tag bezahlt als jedes Vereinsmitglied, ist das eigentlich ein schlechter Scherz, schließlich lassen sich schwarze Schaafe nicht über Vereinszugehörigkeit lokalisieren.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## herrmänn11 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

hm, in mölln gibt es einige angelvereine die gastkarten ausgeben, ohne burgen oder irgendetwas der gleichen. vielfach liegen dort boote die man denn auch für kleines geld noch zu mieten kann, für die zeit die man dort denn angel möchte. ich habe dort schon zusammen mit nen kollegen über einige tage geangelt, boot gemietet. am see angekommen, ab ins boot, bivy aufgestellt, kleinen grill dazu und gut. wir hatten noch nie probleme dort, selbst wenn wir in 200m entfernung geangelt haben, wurde gefragt wo liegen eure angeln denn aus ? nachdem wir dieses beantwortet habe wurde noch kurz gefachsimmpelt, über die fische in dem see, die gegebenheiten dort und alle waren glücklich. ich denke oftmals ist es einfach eine sache wie man sich selber verhält, wie man den ansässigen mitgliedern genübertritt und wie man am schluß dann seinen platz hinterlässt. 

ich höre hin und wieder von anglern, die haben überall probleme, egal wo die angeln, andere wiederum können überall angeln, ohne probleme zu bekommen. selbst an gewässern wo es vieleicht keine gastkarten zu bekommen sind, manchmal hilft ein gespräch mit dem vorsitzenden und mit ein bischen entgegen kommen von einem selbst, bekommt man so manches im leben zurück. das entgegenkommen sollte aber nicht erst kommen wenn ich was will, vieleicht ist es manchmal schlauer ich gebe erstmal befor ich nehme


----------



## froggy31 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Dart schrieb:


> Es ist auch beschämend, und nicht regional begrenzt...wie ein roter Faden durchs Bundesgebiet, mit nur wenigen positiven Ausnahmen. Kunstköderverbote für GA, gesperrte Strecken für GA, Angelzeitbeschränkung für GA usw.
> Wenn man überlegt das jeder Gastangler ein Vielfaches für den einen Tag bezahlt als jedes Vereinsmitglied, ist das eigentlich ein schlechter Scherz, schließlich lassen sich schwarze Schaafe nicht über Vereinszugehörigkeit lokalisieren.
> Gruss Reiner#h



|good:, mit den erhöhten Kosten könnte der Verein die "Schäden" ja auch refinanzieren. Vielleicht sollen Angler mit diesen schikanen indirekt zum Eintritt in den Verein gebracht werden.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Es ist halt auch so,daß der Verein Karpfen aufzieht und dann als starke K3 aussetzt und das schon seit über 30jahre. zZ,wird der Wildkarpfen bestandt aufgepäppelt. Es ist ein hervorragender Großkarpfen bestand vorhanden,unsere Fische waren auch schon Jahressieger in div. Angelzeitschriften,man kennt auch das C&R verhalten der meisten Gastangler,aber trotzdem wird das so gehandhabt#qGruss vum Günni


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

da sollen die mühsam aufgepäppelten Karpfen halt vermehrt den Vereinsmitgliedern als den Gastanglern zugute kommen .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Krasse Nummer, da kann man ja gleich hinschreiben "Gastangler unerwünscht"...


Leichte Einschränkungen finde ich ja ok, so haben gastangler bei uns Nachtangelverbot.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft attraktiver ist und dass sich die Fischereiaufseher nachts nur mit bekannten Gesichtern aus dem Verein abgeben müssen, was deutlich angenehmer ist als mitten in der Nacht unbekannte Personen anzuquatschen.


----------



## Student (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hi!

An meinem Studienort dürfen die Gastangler auch nicht viel. Ich zähle am besten auf, was sie *NICHT* dürfen:

- Angeln mit Kunstködern
- Angeln mit Köderfisch
- Angeln nach Sonnenuntergang

Hab ich was vergessen? Naja, außer Wurm/Teig tagsüber geht also nix...dafür muss ich echt keine Tageskarte kaufen, ist doch lachhaft.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> ....man kennt auch das C&R verhalten der meisten Gastangler,aber trotzdem wird das so gehandhabt#qGruss vum Günni


Ich war eigentlich immer nur Gastangler auf Kurzurlauben, und Entnahme hat mich da selber nienich interessiert, sondern nur interessante, vielseitige Fischerei an neuen Gewässern. Aus dem Ansatz, bin ich eigentlich nur entäuscht, was die Vergabe von Gastscheinen betrifft.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Naja, man muß das alles mal ein bisschen relativieren.

Zunächste einmal weiß ich ja vor dem Erwerb einer Gastkarte, was ich dort darf und was nicht. Wenn´s mir nicht passt, kauf ich halt keine. 

Nun kann man es noch für gemein halten, wenn es für ein schönes Gewässer gar keine, oder nur mit irren Auflagen versehene Gastkarten gibt. Da muss man allerdings auch mal die Seite des jeweiligen Vereins sehen. Nicht selten wird ein Gewässer mit hohem finanziellen und ideellen Aufwand gehegt und gepflegt, und zwar vom Verein und dessen Mitgliedern.
Wenn man nun unbeschränkt Gastkarten ausgibt, kommen Heerscharen von Gastanglern und vorbei ist´s mit der Idylle. Das müssen nicht mal unlautere Gesellen sein, alleine die Masse macht´s dann. 

Ist doch irgendwo verständlich, finde ich. 

Beispiel dafür sind einige sehr schöne, aber halt auch kleine Forellenstrecken in meiner Gegend. Da gibt´s überhaupt keine Gastkarten. Würde es sie uneingeschränkt geben, wären die Gewässer nach einem halben Jahr völlig überlaufen und somit schon wieder uninteressant. 

Wir haben halt in Deutschland ( zumindest regional ) zu wenig Wasser für zu viele Angler.


----------



## duck_68 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Oftmals kann man den Vereinen garnicht verübeln, wenn das Gastangeln stark eingeschränkt wird... ein Nachbarverein hat auch stark die Bremse angezogen, da "Gäste" alle großen gefangenen Fische lebendig mitgenommen und als Eigenbesatz für ihre Gewässer verwendet haben... Also, nicht jeder Gast ist "gerne gesehen".....


----------



## Ollek (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Oftmals kann man den Vereinen garnicht verübeln, wenn das Gastangeln stark eingeschränkt wird... ein Nachbarverein hat auch stark die Bremse angezogen, da "Gäste" alle großen gefangenen Fische lebendig mitgenommen und als Eigenbesatz für ihre Gewässer verwendet haben... Also, nicht jeder Gast ist "gerne gesehen".....



|kopfkrat Kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor, hatten wir nicht ein ähnliches Thema kürzlich?

Egal, wenn ich sagen würde "Angler in Deutschland können sich nicht benehmen" würde ich berechtigte Kritik bekommen da jeder von sich selbts ausgeht und sagt "Ich benehme mich am Gewässer entprechend".

 Daran ist auch nix falsch und verwerflich, die Frage ist

 "Welche Erfahrung haben die Vereine mit Gastanglern gemacht die *nicht* zu denen gezählt werden können die sich entsprechend verhalten"?

Dann müssen wieder die dafür herhalten die sich entsprechend verhalten und es hagelt Verbote oder Einschränkungen wo man sich als Regelkonformer Angler fragt "was das wieder soll.";+ |evil:

@ Hemmingway

Und bevor du dich für einen Verein *schämst|bigeyes *(wenn auch nur fast) der dich zu vergünstigten Konditionen an "attraktiven Karpfen und Raubfischgewässern" angeln lässt frage dort nach dem *Warum,* bevor du da fragst wo Leute meist nur mit Kopfschütteln und Unverständnis reagieren weil sie die Umstände solcher Regeln vor Ort nicht kennen. 

Sprich hier 

Gruss


----------



## florianparske (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema kann ich auch was beitragen.

Der Lippische Fischereiverein 1886 e.V. wir die Ausgabe von Gastkarten dieses Jahr auch einstellen.
Es wird nur noch möglich sein, dass Vereinsmitglieder zusammen mit Gästen (Freunde/Verwandte/etc.) angeln gehen, aber kein Gast mehr allein.

Dadurch wird der eh schon starke Angeldruck auf unsere Gewässer verringert und wir hoffen, dass wir dann auch weniger Müll am Gewässer finden werden.

Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass wir Vereinsmitglieder bei Verstößen gegen die Regeln mittels der Disziplinarordnung belangen können und zur Not aus dem Verein ausschließen können. Bei Gastanglern geht das nicht, bzw. nicht so einfach...

Um die fehlenden Einnahmen aus dem Gastkartenverkauf auszugleichen, musst aber auch der Jahresbeitrag erhöht werden. Alle anwesenden Mitglieder auf der JHV haben dafür gestimmt.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Hemmingway60 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor, hatten wir nicht ein ähnliches Thema kürzlich?
> 
> Egal, wenn ich sagen würde "Angler in Deutschland können sich nicht benehmen" würde ich berechtigte Kritik bekommen da jeder von sich selbts ausgeht und sagt "Ich benehme mich am Gewässer entprechend".
> 
> ...


Bei uns in der Umgegend ist speziell die Karpfen und Raubfisch Szene vertreten deshalb hat man bedenken bei lockerung der bedingungen die sogenanten WANDERANGLER anzulocken. Dies hat mann mir zu verstehen gegeben. Ausserdem wären unsere Gewässer eh schon sehr im Internet angepriesen worden.  Gruß aus der Pfals.#h#h


----------



## Fanne (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Schade nur das vielen Urlaubern dann das Angeln untersagt wird wenn es keine Gastkarten mehr gäbe  bzw zu 80 % eingeschränkt ?! 

wer angelt denn heutzutage großartig auf kleines Friedfischlein ,  ausser köfi . 


Grüsse


----------



## Hemmingway60 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Fanne schrieb:


> Schade nur das vielen Urlaubern dann das Angeln untersagt wird wenn es keine Gastkarten mehr gäbe bzw zu 80 % eingeschränkt ?!
> 
> wer angelt denn heutzutage großartig auf kleines Friedfischlein , ausser köfi .
> 
> ...


Wir haben auch einen tollen Weißfisch bestandt! am Wochenende gehts los,ich hoffe auf die ersten Großbrassen.Gruß aus der Pfalz.#h


----------



## argon08 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

also bei uns gibt es auch einige auflagen aber nicht wirklich viele!es muss ja auch unterschiede zum vereinmitglied geben (ist zumindest meine meinung) ein GA mit vereinmitglied hat fast die gleichen rechte was auch sinn macht wenn man zusammen angelt!
aber wie einige schreiben es gibt immer wieder gäste die nicht wissen wie wie man sich als gast am gewässer verhält und einige wissen es und es ist ihnen völlig egal. ich sehe öfters leute die mit mehreren ruten angeln oder auf illegale weise versuchen ihren fisch zu fangen dies führ wiederum zu solchen verboten! sprich GA unerwünscht wenn du angeln willst tritt dem verein bei.


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Ich bin auch in keinem Verein und hatte bisher immer diesen "Gemeindefischereischein", also für sozial Schwache (war früher Schüler, jetzt Student).
Damit konnte man den kompletten Bereich auch befischen. Mittlerweile ist es so geregelt, dass man nur noch im Stadtbereich angeln darf (Streckenlänge ~500m) und die anderen Bereiche wo man stehen darf sind entweder Campingplatz oder bebaut (Häuser), so dass man erst gar nicht ans Wasser kommt.
Habe mich schon nach anderen Streckenabschnitten informiert, jedoch sind da die Auflage für mich als Wochenendnachtangler katastrophal. Man darf abends nur bis 23.00 Uhr angeln, Nachtangelverbot. Gerade die Angelei die mir am meisten Spass bereitet, abends gemütlich am Ufer sitzen, bisschen grillen, Bierchen trinken und bis in die Nacht hin angeln. Und da ich mich eigentlich immer an gesetzliche Vorgaben halte, würde ich auch die Sperrstunde nicht umgehen oder es drauf ankommen lassen. Keine Lust auf polizeilichen Ärger wegen meines Hobbies (wobei ich ja 100% einen Verstoß getätigt hätte).

Deshalb hole ich mir für meinen "Hausabschnitt" an der Lahn eine 45 €uro Halbjahreskarte (~Mitte April bis Mitte Oktober), kann mich dann an dem Abschnitt an jeden erdenklichen Platz stellen, kann 3 Tage durchangeln und brauche keinerlei Gesetzesübertretungen zu machen.

Vereinsmitglieder erhalten jedoch für alle Streckenabschnitten eine Fischereierlaubnis für insgesamt 50 Euro und dürfen auch Nachtangeln betreiben wo und wie sie wollen. 
Man ist ja schon quasi fast gezwungen in einen Verein einzutreten um seinem Hobbie bedenkenlos nachgehen zu können.
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, tret doch einfach in einen Verein ein und gut ist. Hatte das auch vor gehabt, jedoch schliesse ich das Studium Ende des Jahres ab und weiss nicht wohin es mich verschlägt und da wäre es sinnfrei jetzt noch für ein 3/4 Jahr in einen lokalen Angelverein zu gehen und ab 2010 wohne ich ganz woanders.

Und sowieso stinkt mir das immer, das Wort "Gastangler" sehe ich als Beleidigung. Ich befische seit ~1990 die Lahn bei mir und finde es dann unpassend wenn mich die ach so tollen Vereinsmitglieder dann als "Gastangler" titulieren. 
Gastangler sind für mich Leute die von weit weg kommen, hier mal ein Wochenende fischen und dann wieder nach Hause fahren, Urlauber, Touristen halt.

Das musste noch gesagt werden!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Ich versuchs mal anders.

Angenommen:

Alle die hier gepostet haben ziehen durch irgendeinen Umstand in die gleiche Gegend. Man versteht sich, geht zusammen angeln und bekommt plötzlich die Gelegenheit, ein wunderschönes Gewässer zu pachten. Man schließt sich zu einem Verein zusammen, holt noch ne Handvoll Bekannte dazu und hat so die finanziellen Mittel, das Gewässer zu pachten. Man steckt ne Menge Arbeit in das Gewässer und hat ein richtiges Kleinod erschaffen. 
Abends sitzt man in gemütlicher Runde in der frisch aufgebauten Grillhütte, da kommt ein Fremder an:

" Tach zusammen, ich möchte gerne in Eurem Gewässer angeln, was kostet die Tageskarte ? "

Schweigen in der Runde, man schaut sich an.

Da sagt der Ollek:q: " Naja, 10 € dürften angemessen sein. 

Alle nicken, denn 10€ ist ja ein durchaus gängiger Preis.

" Was darf ich denn an Fischen mitnehmen und womit darf ich angeln ? " fragt der Fremde.

Hemmingway:q sagt: " Na so wie wir auch. 1 Karpfen, 1 Hecht oder Zander, 2 Forellen. Angeln kannst Du wie wir auch mit 2 Ruten und allen Ködern."

" OK, sagt der Fremde. Hört sich gut an " und kauft ne Tageskarte. Ollek drückt ihm noch ne Wurst in die Hand und alle sind zufrieden.

Am nächsten Wochenende, man sitzt wieder in gemütlicher Runde zusammen, kommen 15 Fremde an. 
" Tach auch. Wir haben im Internet gelesen, dass man hier prima angeln kann. Wir hätten gerne 15 Tageskarten. "

Alle Gastangler benehmen sich vorzüglich. Halten die Regeln ein und keiner nimmt mehr Fische mit, als er darf. 

Ralle24 zählt mit, als die Angler das Gewässer am Abend verlassen.

" 4 Karpfen, einer davon sogar über 15 Pfund. Drei Hechte mittlerer Größe. Ein echt strammer Zander von fast 90 cm und 10 Forellen " Freut mich, dass die Gastangler so gut gefangen haben. Und alle haben sich hervorragend benommen. Ist doch ne prima Sache "

Wieder ein Wochenende später stehen 30 Gastangler an der Grillhütte...................................................................

Außer Ollek, der ernsthaft überlegt hier eine Würstchenbude aufzumachen, kommen bei den anderen langsam leichte Zweifel auf ob das mit den Gastanglern so eine tolle Idee war. Fanne wollte eigentlich an diesem Tag auch mal angeln, sieht aber seine Lieblingsplätze allesamt durch Gastangler besetzt.



Ist natürlich völlig überzogen und mit Ironie gespickt. Aber im Grunde ist´s doch so, Oder nicht ?? Und an " unserem " Teich war noch nicht mal ein schwarzes Schaf dabei.


----------



## Ollek (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


Ich glaub ich muss die Wurstpreise anziehen bei soviel Laufkundschaft....:m


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss die Wurstpreise anziehen bei soviel Laufkundschaft....:m


Ich würde neben der Würstchenbude ne Fischzucht betreiben, neben Ollek's legger Würstchen futtern, könnte ich noch jede Menge Fisch an den Verein verkaufen, der so feine Einnahmen hat....so die Einnahmen nicht anderweitig versickern....dann gibts halt nur Pommes, ohne alles|uhoh::q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Gastangler werden der menschlichen Natur gemäß wohl oftmals als "Fremde" wahrgenommen. Einzelne grobe Verstöße werden dann schon gerne mal generalisiert. Dann sind es halt "die" Gastangler, die für den Raubfischschwund, den Müll und sonstige Probleme am Wasser herhalten müssen.

Bei eigenen Verein dagegen handelt es sich um eine durch Mitgliedschaft abgesegnete Gruppe. Da werden die gleichen Verstöße schon mal bagatellisiert oder gleich die Augen zugedrückt. Welcher Verein hat nicht einen Herbert, Fritz oder Karl-Heinz (Namen willkürlich), der als Urgestein seit Jahrzehnten im Verein engagiert ist und sich weder um Fangbeschränkungen, leb. Köfiverbot und sonstige Einschränkungen kümmert? Da wird dann schon mal bewundernd vom "alten Raubangler" gesprochen, jeder weiß Bescheid, aber keinen interessiert es wirklich.


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Gastangler werden der menschlichen Natur gemäß wohl oftmals als "Fremde" wahrgenommen. Einzelne grobe Verstöße werden dann schon gerne mal generalisiert. Dann sind es halt "die" Gastangler, die für den Raubfischschwund, den Müll und sonstige Probleme am Wasser herhalten müssen.
> 
> Bei eigenen Verein dagegen handelt es sich um eine durch Mitgliedschaft abgesegnete Gruppe. Da werden die gleichen Verstöße schon mal bagatellisiert oder gleich die Augen zugedrückt. Welcher Verein hat nicht einen Herbert, Fritz oder Karl-Heinz (Namen willkürlich), der als Urgestein seit Jahrzehnten im Verein engagiert ist und sich weder um Fangbeschränkungen, leb. Köfiverbot und sonstige Einschränkungen kümmert? Da wird dann schon mal bewundernd vom "alten Raubangler" gesprochen, jeder weiß Bescheid, aber keinen interessiert es wirklich.


Ich glaube du bagatellisierst hier die Gefahr durch Gastangler
Schließlich haben diese Typen eine Wissensvorsprung durchs Internet und Google Earth, das ist ne ganz gefährliche Bande, auch wenn die reichlich Geld bringt:g|supergri
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fisherb00n (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Wir haben bei uns Gastanglerstrecken...
Karten kann man einfach im Angelladen kaufen (Papiere mitbringen)...
Bis auf das Verbot von Nachtangeln (GA dürfen ab 1h vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1h nach Sonnenuntergang, Zeit steht in der Zeitung, fischen)
haben sie die gleichen Rechte wie die Vereinsangler...


----------



## zanderzone (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Bei uns kostet ne Tageskarte 2,50 € und Feuer frei auf alles was geht!!!
Warum auch nicht? Die Gastangler werden uns wohl nicht die Seen, Flüsse und Kanäle leer fischen!

Ok, bei kleinen Teichen sehe ich die Geschichte ein, aber an öffentlichen Kanäle, Flüssen etc. muss es auch so sein, 
obwohl sie von einem Verein gepachtet werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Interessantes Thema mit vielen Gesichtspunkten.

Kommt halt auch immer auf die Gewässergröße an, ob da eine Gastkartenausabe überhaupt Sinn macht.

Da ich aus der *Gast*ronomie komme:
Wenn man Geld verdienen will (warum sonst gibt man *Gast*karten aus??) sollte man sich überlegen, was man seinem *Gast* bieten will (und kann).
Und diesen dann auch wie einen *willkommenen Gast *behandeln. Und wie in der *Gast*ronomie auch gibt es zig Möglichkeiten, Gäste die sich nicht entsprechend benehmen können oder wollen, wieder loszuwerden.

Jeder Verein, der das nicht will (würde ich nie verurteilen) soll dann aber eben am besten gar keine *Gast*karten ausgeben, sondern weiterhin unter sich bleiben.


----------



## Michel81 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

die gesellschaft ändert sich, die angelvereine tu sich schwer damit. früher ist man in einen verein gegangen, hat die gemeinschaft gepflegt und hat neben dem angeln viel unternommen. heute wird halt gerne kurzfristig geplant, jeder möchte überall mal angeln dürfen.

hat alles seine vor und nachteile: für den verein ist es sicher einfacher, gastangler auszuschließen. weniger angler, weniger aufwand, mehr "unter sich" sein. am offenen gewässer sind es "die russen/osteuropäer", die den schwarzen peter bekommen, am vereinsgewässer sind es die gastangler. die regel, dass ein vereinsmitglied dabei sein muss, halte ich für angemessen. obwohl das natürlich keine garantie für anständiges verhalten sein muss. regeln wie "100km entferneter wohnort" halte ich für schikane. das wurde sicher eingeführt, weil den vereinsoberen ein paar gastangler nicht gepasst haben. ist immer auch eine neiddebatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



> die regel, dass ein vereinsmitglied dabei sein muss, halte ich für angemessen


Da würde ich mich nicht als "Gast" fühlen, sondern sozusagen als "Gast auf Bewährung"....
Zudem weiss man ja nie, ob und wann dan ein Mitglied gerade mal Zeit und lust hat, einen Gast zu begleiten....
Da wäre ich dann so frei, ein solches "Angebot" zu meiden..


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dann so frei, ein solches "Angebot" zu meiden..


 Das würde ich auch, gaanz sicher. Das bestätigt auch eher den Titel des Threads. Ich stimme auch völlig mit deinen Ausführungen zum Thema *Gast* überein, wenn ich nicht willkommen bin, und das anhand unsinniger Verbote sehe, verkneife ich mir lieber, dort zu *Gast* zu sein, schließlich muss ich, wie jeder andere auch, erstmal Geld verdienen, um einen *Gast*urlaub zu machen, und sei es nur für einen Tag.
Reiner


----------



## Ollek (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man Geld verdienen will (warum sonst gibt man *Gast*karten aus??) sollte man sich überlegen, was man seinem *Gast* bieten will (und kann).
> Und diesen dann auch wie einen *willkommenen Gast *behandeln. Und wie in der *Gast*ronomie auch gibt es zig Möglichkeiten, Gäste die sich nicht entsprechend benehmen können oder wollen, wieder loszuwerden.
> 
> Jeder Verein, der das nicht will (würde ich nie verurteilen) soll dann aber eben am besten gar keine *Gast*karten ausgeben, sondern weiterhin unter sich bleiben.



Auch ein Interessanter Standpunkt wo man aber Unterscheiden sollte zwischen dem "Geld verdienen zum leben"( In der Gastronomie)
 oder "Geld verdienen zum halten bzw.verbessern der Gegebenheiten" (in Vereinen)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich etwas tue rein aus Gewinnabsicht oder aus der Absicht heraus etwas zu erhalten und zu pflegen

Z.B. 

Darts Gäste sind ihm erwünscht da er mit diesen Gästen Geld verdient bzw. Geld verdienen *muss. *um den laufenden Betrieb zu sichern
Aber auch er stellt geltende Regeln auf an die sich seine Angler zu halten haben um Fischbestände etc. zu schützen.
Siehe Bsp. mit der Russische Übersetzung der Regeln. Aber er wird sicherlich die Regeln nicht so verschärfen das ihm die Gäste ausbleiben.  Warum auch er lebt davon.

Ein Verein der in erster Linie keine Gewinnabsicht verfolgt und der evtl. schon entsprechende Negativerfahrung mit Gastanglern gemacht hat stellt ebenfalls Regeln auf wo dann aber das zahlende Vereinsmitglied bevorzugt behandelt wird und der Gast unter entprechenden schärferen Regeln angeln darf da der Verein in erster Linie von seinen Mitgliedern lebt. um den laufenden Betrieb zu sichern.

Gruss


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Z.B.
> 
> Darts Gäste sind ihm erwünscht da er mit diesen Gästen Geld verdient bzw. Geld verdienen *muss.*
> Aber auch er stellt geltende Regeln auf an die sich seine Angler zu halten haben um Fischbestände etc. zu schützen.
> Siehe Bsp. mit der Russische Übersetzung der Regeln. Aber er wird sicherlich die Regeln nicht so verschärfen das ihm die Gäste ausbleiben. Warum auch er lebt davon.


Hi Ollek
Da hast du ganz sicher Recht, aber ich muss da gar nicht über hier und heute nachdenken, bei dem Thema.
Ich war früher als selbständiger Bauleiter im gesamten Bundesgebiet unterwegs, so es meine Zeit zugelassen hat war auch ne beschränkte Angelausrüstung mit dabei.
Was ich in der Zeit von positiven, bis zu sehr negativen erlebnissen hatte, da könnte ich Bücher drüber schreiben...die niemanden interessieren.:q
Nur ein kleines Beispiel, ohne Namen zu nennen, für Gastangler ist Spinnfischen vom 1.9. ...bis....erlaubt.
Du hast damit kein Problem, weil dich evt. nur die Friedfische im Juni interessiert haben, und siehst zu jeder Seite die einheimischen Spinnfischer, und machst dir deine Gedanken, warum die 3-Tageskarte 40,-DM kostet (liegt ca. 20 J. zurück)
Beispiele gibts noch und nöcher
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Hemmingway60 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Nun  es sind nicht gerade Pinats die der Verein durch den Verkauf von GK. einsackt. wir reden hier von ein paar tausend Euros und daß sich GA. an unseren Fischen bereichern hab ich noch nicht gehört.Mich Wundert nur das trotz der Striefen Bedingungen noch so viele Melden! Vieleicht ist im Süd-Westen der Republik alles anders Gruß vum Günni aus der Pfalz


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



> Auch ein Interessanter Standpunkt wo man aber Unterscheiden sollte zwischen dem "Geld verdienen zum leben"( In der Gastronomie)
> oder "Geld verdienen zum halten bzw.verbessern der Gegebenheiten" (in Vereinen)


Wenn von mir das Geld abverlangt wird, ist mir das vollkomen wurscht- dann will ich eine vernünftige Leistung fürs Geld. Ob vom Verein oder vom Gewerbetreibenden.

Andernfalls behalte ich mir weiterhin wie geschrieben vor, solche "Angebote" dann dankend abzulehnen.

Wenn ein Verein "Gastkarten" ausgibt, um sich zu finanzieren, gerade dann sollte er dann Gast auch als Gast und nicht als "Konkurrenten am Wasser" betrachten und ihn so behandeln - viel mehr noch als ein Gewerbetreibender.

Da gibt es für mich nur die saubere Lösung, dass solche Vereine halt keine Gastkarten ausgeben sollten. Sonst ist es (in meinen Augen, meine persönliche Meinung) wirklich nur Abzocke.


----------



## Ollek (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn von mir das Geld abverlangt wird, ist mir das vollkomen wurscht- dann will ich eine vernünftige Leistung fürs Geld. Ob vom Verein oder vom Gewerbetreibenden.



Und diese vernünftige Leistung ist im Falle des Vereins von Hemmingway das Angeln, allerdings unter verschärften Regeln.

Der Gastangler erhält wie von hemmingway selbst gesagt, mehrere attraktive Karpfen und Raubfischgewässer.

Geht es hier um die Finanzierung von Vereinen oder das bei einigen Missverstandenwerden von strengen Regeln? #c

Ich sag mal so wenn die Kostenrechnung dieses Vereins stimmt und er sich durch Mitglieder selbst halten kann, dann kann es diesem Verein auch Wurscht sein ob Gastangler an diesen Gewässern vernbleiben.

Da wird eine Aufwand/Nutzen Erhebung erstellt und dann im Verein abgestimmt.

Und wenn wie gesagt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gastanglern gemacht wurden und die Kosten dennoch stimmen sehe ich keine Grund die Regeln für Gastangler nicht zu verschärfen. (unter diesen Voraussetzungen|znaika

Und so wird es sicherlich dort der Fall sein, auch wenn viele diesen Verein  als nicht Gastfreundlich ansehen.

Ich sag immer es gibt Gründe warum etwas geregelt wird, nur viele sehen diese Gründe nicht oder wollen sie nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Dart (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn von mir das Geld abverlangt wird, ist mir das vollkomen wurscht- dann will ich eine vernünftige Leistung fürs Geld. Ob vom Verein oder vom Gewerbetreibenden.
> 
> Andernfalls behalte ich mir weiterhin wie geschrieben vor, solche "Angebote" dann dankend abzulehnen.
> Völlige Zustimmung, das Geld muss schließlich erarbeitet werden
> ...


Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Es gibt mindestens 2 Arten Gastangler :
die jenigen die Urlaub machen und Angeln einfach dazu-gehöhrt

und die Gruppe die keine Pflichten eines Vereines möchten und sich an ihren Wohnort/Umgebung Gastkarten holen,wenn dort gerade besetzt wurde,dann geht es weiter zum nächsten Gewässer.


----------



## bobbl (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hm, ja hier im Nürnberger Raum gibts an den wenigen freien Gewässern auch scheiß Bestimmungen:
Bsp Rothsee: 
Angeln im Naturschutzgebiet und an den Badestränden verboten [Hälfte der fläche Weg)
Angeln im Hafen verboten.
Angeln vom Damm verboten.
Bootsangeln verboten.
Raubfischschonzeit 1.1-1.8.
1 Hecht oder Zander
Nur eine Rute mit Raubfischköder erlaubt
.... 
und so weiter


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



> Dazu eine Frage, das sind doch i.d.Regel gemeinnützige Vereine, müssen die nicht ein gewisses Kontingent an Gastkarten ausgeben?


Wüsste ich nicht - aber wäre möglich. Dürfte da aber auch auf die Gewässergröße ankommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Nun in NRW muß für jedes Gewässer eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fischereierlaubnissen ausgegeben werden. Viele Vereine erfüllen diese Vorgaben alleine durch die Zahl der Mitglieder. Andere eben nicht und die *müssen* halt Gastkarten anbieten.
Und da kann man natürlich durch besonders unangenehme Bedingungen die Sache unattraktiv machen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Klingt ja heftig!
Bei uns kann man sich, an jedem mir bekannten Gewäser/Verein, einfach einen Tagesschein kaufen und wie gewohnt direkt loslegen.


----------



## alpinedriver (21. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hallo zusammen !
Muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben .
Oftmals sind nicht nur die Vereine, sondern der Naturschutz und die Behörden das Problem. Das seh ich als Gewässerwart eines Vereins mit ca 40 Vollmitgleidern, 15 Junganglern und 10 Gastanglern häufig. 
Wir haben einen Weiher mit 3,5 h und ca 6 km Fliessgewässer. 
Dafür gibt es seitens der Behörden genaue Angaben über die Anzahl der Angler die am Gewässer fischen dürfen.
Selbst wenn wir wollten dürften wir nicht mehr Karten ausgeben.
Es gibt sogar schon Wartelisten für Interessierte.
Mitglied können nur Ortsansässige werden. Die anderen können Gastkarten kaufen.
Ebenso dürfen am Fließgewässer nur Mitglieder angeln !
Eine gute Regelung bei uns ist, ein Vollmitglied kann unendgeltlich einen Gast mitnehmen, wenn jeder mit einer Rute fischt.
Möchte jeder mit 2 Ruten fischen, ist für den Gast eine Tageskarte zu lösen !
Klasse Regelung, von der häufig gebrauch gemacht wird !
Grüße ausm Schwarzwald !


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



> Selbst wenn wir wollten dürften wir nicht mehr Karten ausgeben.


Witzig, und die anderen "müssen" Karten ausgeben unmd brauchen deswegen "Vergraulstrategien" für mögliche Interessenten...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Hm, ja hier im Nürnberger Raum gibts an den wenigen freien Gewässern auch scheiß Bestimmungen:
> Bsp Rothsee:
> Angeln im Naturschutzgebiet und an den Badestränden verboten [Hälfte der fläche Weg)
> Angeln im Hafen verboten.
> ...




Morgen Bobbl. 
So ganz stimmt das aber nicht. Der Rothsee ist in Verbandshand und wird ja von _gar keinem_ Verein befischt. Und wo kein Verein, da auch kein Gast. 
Diejenigen, die im Verband organisiert sind, haben zwar die Möglichkeit, die Kombikarte zu erwerben. Von den Bestimmungen und Regeln her deckt sie sich aber haargenau mit jeder Tageskarte für Nichtorgansierte.


----------



## bobbl (21. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*


Dann sind am See eben Angler allgemein unerwünscht...
Wie kommt man eig in den Verband und so an die Kombikarte?
lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eig in den Verband und so an die Kombikarte?




Du musst zwingend in einem Verein sein, der im Verband organsiert ist. Beim Aufschlüsseln der Gebühren für die Jahreskarte findest du dann auch den Punkt "Verbandsabgabe". 
Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hemingway: 

In Wörth ist das auch sehr ähnlich, wie bei Euch. 
Ich finde das schade, weil man so davon abgehalten wird, ein Gewässer zu testen, um auf den Geschmack zu kommen.

Ach ja, in Rheinzabern ist es auch so ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Ich finde das immer noch ein sehr interessantes Thema. 
Wozu es ja, wie man hier lesen kann, sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt.
Ich hab mal die Emailadressen aus unserer Vereinsdatenbank rausgepickt und werde die alle mal anschreiben.

Nachfragen ob sie überhaupt Gastkarten ausgeben.
Und aus welchem Grund.
Und ob sich die Bedingungen für Gäste von denen der Vereinsmitglieder unterscheiden.
Und wenn ja, warum...

Selbstverständlich werde ich den Vereinen zusagen, dass das eine anonyme Umfrage ist. Denn wir wollen da ja ehrliche Antworten...

Bin ich dann mal gespannt, was da kommen wird...


----------



## Carphunter 76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Rheinzabern ist ein krasses Beispiel, da gibt es nur Vereinsmitglieder, die aus dem Ort kommen. Das sind 300 Mitglieder. Wenn man nur 20 Km weiter weg wohnt, muss man Gastangler sein. Die Jahreskarten sind auf 50 Stück begrenzt, oder so. Dabei sieht man dort am Wasser nie jemanden.

Ich kann das sogar irgendwie verstehen, aber manchmal ists auch echt schade, wenn man mal an einem Gewässer fischen will, nur wegen der Abwechslung.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hallo Carphunter76! Mit Wörth hast du voll ins Schwarze Getroffen! Wenn du bei uns trotz der Schikanen eine Gästekarte haben willst,melde dich bei mir Zweks Bürge und so weiter! Petri vum Günni!


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eig in den Verband und so an die Kombikarte?
> lg


Jeder Angler kann auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit einem Verband beitreten! zB. du bist Mitglied imVDSF so kannst du Deutschland weit vergünstigt in den vom VDSF angepachtetenGewässern Angeln. Petri vum günni  P.S. Das gilt sicher auch bei einem Beitritt Im DAV usw.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Für Gastangler haben wir im Verein keine gesonderten Regeln .. warum auch?

Aber: Bei der Hauptversammlung letzte Woche haben wir klar und deutlich festgelegt, dass Gastangler nur noch in Begleitung eines aktiven Mitglieds angeln dürfen ...

die schlechten Erfahrungen der letzten Saison haben uns keine andere Wahl gelassen.


----------



## Dart (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber: Bei der Hauptversammlung letzte Woche haben wir klar und deutlich festgelegt, dass Gastangler nur noch in Begleitung eines aktiven Mitglieds angeln dürfen ...


Man kann dann aber davon ausgehen, das die Gastangler dann i.d. Regel Bekannte oder Freunde von Vereinsmitgliedern sind, bzw. sein müssten, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Für Gastangler die in deiner Region evt. mal Kurzurlaub machen, und niemanden kennen, besteht zum Fischen doch realistisch betrachtet, kaum eine Möglichkeit.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Guten Morgen Reiner #h



Dart schrieb:


> Man kann dann aber davon ausgehen, das die Gastangler dann i.d. Regel Bekannte oder Freunde von Vereinsmitgliedern sind, bzw. sein müssten, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ==> Das siehst Du falsch, zudem aber auch Bekannte und Freunde von Mitgliedern diese Regel erzwangen ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dart (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Toni, damit schließt sich der Kreis zum Topic
Auch wenn ich durchaus den Unmut, des ein oder anderen Verein, selbstverständlich verstehe.
Angelurlaub innerhalb Deutschlands, steht damit auf sehr dünnen Beinen, auch wenn viele Regionen, auf die zusätzlichen Einnahmen angewiesen sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Dart schrieb:


> Toni, damit schließt sich der Kreis zum Topic
> Auch wenn ich durchaus den Unmut, des ein oder anderen Verein, selbstverständlich verstehe.
> Angelurlaub innerhalb Deutschlands, steht damit auf sehr dünnen Beinen, auch wenn viele Regionen, auf die zusätzlichen Einnahmen angewiesen sind.


 
richtig ...
aber aber ich sehe zum Topic noch einen Satz als Ergänzung:
"Gastangler machen sich unmöglich"

Solange ZUNEHMEND Gastangler sich wissentlich nicht an die Gewässerordnungen und Gesetze halten, bei Unwissenheit aber in der Situation unbelehrbar zeigen, auch z.B. weil sie  wider besseren Wissens ständig auf Suche nach Gesetzeslücken sind (siehe so manchen Thread aus der letzten Zeit) und Vereinsmitgliedern und Kontolleuren das Leben schwer machen, gibt es nur noch Angelgäste in Begleitung von Mitgliedern 
... und diese Art der Gastkartenhandhabe wird zunehmen ...

Gäste aber an sich sind willkommen !


----------



## Dart (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Gastangler machen sich unmöglich"


Öffentlich anprangern, egal in welchem Medium, die gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten nutzen, da muss man halt auch mal bereit sein etwas auszufechten mit ungewissem Ausgang, präsent sein...und sich nicht in ein selbstgemachtes Schneckenhaus verziehen.
Allemal besser als sich einzuigeln...und ne Vogelstrausstaktik.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Hallo Carphunter76! Mit Wörth hast du voll ins Schwarze Getroffen! Wenn du bei uns trotz der Schikanen eine Gästekarte haben willst,melde dich bei mir Zweks Bürge und so weiter! Petri vum Günni!



Wir können uns ja mal zusammen das Gewässer anschauen, wenn es zeitlich passt, am Besten, wir treffen uns mal beim KN in Jockrim auf ein Schwätzchen. Ich war seit der Neueröffnung noch nicht dort.
Momentan liebäugle ich noch mit der Lauter, weil ich mich mal auf Forellen mit der Fliegenrute einschießen will, aber: Wissen kann man nie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Dart schrieb:


> Öffentlich anprangern, egal in welchem Mediom, die gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten nutzen, präsent sein...und sich nicht in ein selbstgemachtes Schneckenhaus verziehen.
> Allemal besser als sich einzuigeln.


 
... wenn du alleine nur den Thread zum "Blinkern verboten" durchliest, dann weißt Du, mit wem Du es zu tun hast ... 
Statements wie dort, waren ja auch durchwegs am Wasser: "ich weiß ja, wie es gemeint ist, aber ... ", "Ich würde vor Gericht siegen"; "Kontrolleur ignorieren und weiterfischen" usw. 

Aber es geht ja in der Praxis um noch viel mehr, ein Bewußtsein, dass man GAST ist, ist wenig vorhanden.

Muss man sich das antun? Warum mehr präsent sein? Die Mitglieder wollen sich in ihrer knappen Zeit nicht als Sheriff, Oberlehrer usw. beschimpfen lassen, sondern stressfrei angeln ...
und angeln und auch nicht den Müll der Gastangler vom Picknik das Vorabends wegräumen ...

das Schneckenhaus ist selbstgemacht ... aber einigeln ist es wahrlich nicht #h

... und Gäste sind in Begleitung eines Mitgliedes immer gerne und uneingeschränkt willkommen ...

... übrigens: Das Angelboard hilft durchaus auch zu einem Meinungsbild für solche Massnahmen ...


----------



## Ollek (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

@ Toni

absolut |good:, evtl sieht jetzt der eine oder andere ein warum es manchmal Regeln geben *muss* die für Aussenstehende auf den ersten Blick oft als unmöglich oder wie auch immer erscheinen.

Dafür braucht man sich dann für so einen Verein auch nicht zu "Schämen" wenn er den Mitgliedern hervoragenes zudem auch kostengünstiges Angeln ermöglicht.

Wo die Offenheit mancher Bundesländer gegenüber Gastanglern hinführen kann wird im Board auch ausgiebig diskutiert, aber das muss man nicht aufwärmen.

Ich bin *nicht* für strenge Gesetze und Verbote oder Aussperrungen von Gastanglern, aber wenn schon entsprechende Erfahrungen vorliegen bleib oft nix anderes über im Interesse derer die die Gewässer Pflegen und Bewirtschaften.


----------



## Dart (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... wenn du alleine nur den Thread zum "Blinkern verboten" durchliest, dann weißt Du, mit wem Du es zu tun hast ...
> Statements wie dort, waren ja auch durchwegs am Wasser: "ich weiß ja, wie es gemeint ist, aber ... ", "Ich würde vor Gericht siegen"; "Kontrolleur ignorieren und weiterfischen" usw.
> 
> Aber es geht ja in der Praxis um noch viel mehr, ein Bewußtsein, dass man GAST ist, ist wenig vorhanden.
> ...


Toni, Ollek
Ich verstehe und respektiere eure Sichweisen ganz sicher, null Problem....nur wenn die Entwicklung in der Richtung weiter geht, werden wie alle nur im eigenen Häusle spielen, oder nur über Empfehlungen "Dritter" auswertig angeln.
Ist das wirklich der wünschenswerte Weg???


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Dart schrieb:


> Toni, Ollek
> Ich verstehe und respektiere eure Sichweisen ganz sicher, null Problem....nur wenn die Entwicklung in der Richtung weiter geht, werden wie alle nur im eigenen Häusle spielen, oder nur über Empfehlungen "Dritter" auswertig angeln.
> Ist das wirklich der wünschenswerte Weg???


 
Sicherlich nicht der gewünschte Weg !
Besonders nicht für mich, der ich selbst fast jedes Jahr 2 Wochen Angelurlaub in Deutschland mache und auch sonst gerne neue Gewässer kennenlernen will ...

Vll. lesen ja einige Boardies hier den Thread und fangen an, sich Gedanken zu machen, dass sie mit ihrer Art diese Einschränkungen erzwingen ...
und zeigen Einsicht, dass ein Gast auch ein Gast ist, der durchaus sehr gerne gesehen wird, wenn er die Hausregeln des Gastgebers beachtet, akzeptiert und respektiert, uneingeschränkt der eigenen Ansicht und Meinung ...


----------



## archie01 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Hallo
Ich meine bei den Vereinen auch ein sehr deutliches Nord - Süd Gefälle festzustellen , im Norden , gibt es reichlich Gewässer , die zumeist ohne extreme Einschränkungen als Gastangler besucht werden können.
Einen Angelurlaub auf gut Glück im Süden sollte man sich tunlichst verkneifen. Das lohnt meist nur wenn man über die Unterkunft ein Gewässer befischen darf.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Es ist doch sicher auch ein regionales Problem. Dort wo viele und große Gewässer vorhanden sind, dürfte es weniger ein Problem sein eine Gastkarte zu erhalten, als in wasserärmeren Gegenden.

Ich hab vollstes Verständnis, wenn ein Verein keine Karten ausgibt, weil die Mitglieder unter sich sein möchten. Wenn er Karten ausgeben muß, weils die Behörde so vorschreibt ist das was anderes.

Überhaupt kein Verständnis hab ich für Vereine, die freiwillig Karten ausgeben und sich dann nicht mal die Mühe machen, klar zu definieren was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Klar Regeln, regelmäßige Kontrollen, dann gibt´s auch weniger Probleme mit schwarzen Schafen.
Viel eher scheint mir oft der Fall zu sein, dass man zwar gerne das Geld für die Gastkarten nimmt, aber dafür so wenig Aufwand wie möglich ( sprich Kontrollen ) betreiben will, bzw. durch möglichst schwammige Formulierungen einen Handlungsspielraum schaffen will. Oder aber man ist einfach zu bequem, überholte oder unverständliche Regeln neu zu formulieren. Dann versteckt man sich hinter " schwarzen Schafen " oder regionalem Sprachgebrauch. Waschen und nicht nass werden wollen nenn ich das. 
Wenn man hier so mitliest scheint es fast so, als ob alle nichtorganisierten Angler nur böses im Schilde führen.

Ergo: Wer keine Gastangler möchte, gibt keine Karten aus. Wer´s doch macht, hat gefälligst auch den erforderlichen Aufwand für Rechtssicherheit und Einhaltung der Regeln zu tragen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ergo: Wer keine Gastangler möchte, gibt keine Karten aus. Wer´s doch macht, hat gefälligst auch den erforderlichen Aufwand für Rechtssicherheit und Einhaltung der Regeln zu tragen.


 

Ralf, Du machst dir dein Leben etwas zu einfach


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ralf, Du machst dir dein Leben etwas zu einfach


 
Wieso ??

Ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn ein Verein keine Gastkarten ausgeben möchte / muß, dann tut er´s halt nicht, bzw. macht das so wie Ihr, in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds. Hab ich gar kein Problem mit.

Wenn ein Verein Karten ausgibt, weil er sich dadurch finanzielle Mittel beschaffen will/muß, so hat der Gastangler auch einen kleinen Anteil am bestehen/gedeihen des Vereins. Dann ist es doch das mindeste, klare Regeln zu verfassen. Wie streng diese Regeln sind, hängt dann davon ab, wie gerne der Verein Karten verkaufen möchte. Je strenger die Regeln, resp. je eingegrenzter die Möglichkeiten, um so schwieriger der Verkauf. So kann man steuern. 

Aber möglichst viele Karten verkaufen und möglichst wenig dafür zulassen, funktioniert halt nicht. Und genau da ist bei vielen Vereinen der Hund begraben. Man möchte/braucht auf der einen Seite die Einnahmen, auf der anderen Seite möchte man aber eigentlich die Gastangler gar nicht/keinen Kontrollaufwand betreiben ( wollen ja auch viele Mitglieder gar nicht machen )/ bestimmte Fischarten oder Gebiete vor den Gastanglern schützen, etc.pp. 
Und da drängt sich bei mir schon der Eindruck auf, dass manche Regeln bewusst schwammig formuliert sind um zum einen die Gastangler nicht abzuschrecken, zum anderen aber einen möglichst großen Spielraum zum Einschreiten zu haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Ralf #h


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieso ??
> 
> ==> Diese Diskussion würde zu lange dauern
> 
> ...


----------



## Ollek (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Dart schrieb:


> Toni, Ollek
> Ich verstehe und respektiere eure Sichweisen ganz sicher, null Problem....nur wenn die Entwicklung in der Richtung weiter geht, werden wie alle nur im eigenen Häusle spielen, oder nur über Empfehlungen "Dritter" auswertig angeln.
> Ist das wirklich der wünschenswerte Weg???




Nein sicherlich nicht, Wünschenswert wäre das sich die Leute entsprechend verhalten so wie es gefordert wird.
Stralsund und andere Gebiete zeigen das das eben sehr oft nicht geht.

Es muss zu oft Masse Masse und nochmals Masse sein ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Bzw. anderweitige Regelverstösse.

Ich glaube wenn einige deiner Gäste sich so verhalten würden wie es gegen jede Regel ist würdes (müsstest) du auch entsprechende Konsequenzen ziehen und Regeln verschärfen bzw anpassen.
Die Vereine tun nix anderes, nur werden dann eben die Mitglieder bevorteilt weil der Verein in erster Line für diese Existiert.

Gruss

PS: bestes Beispiel war doch vor einiger Zeit Uwes Forellenanlage,als er sich über *Stammgäste* beschweren musste...war Thema hier. Und auch dort wurden Konsequenzen gezogen.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja mal zusammen das Gewässer anschauen, wenn es zeitlich passt, am Besten, wir treffen uns mal beim KN in Jockrim auf ein Schwätzchen. Ich war seit der Neueröffnung noch nicht dort.
> Momentan liebäugle ich noch mit der Lauter, weil ich mich mal auf Forellen mit der Fliegenrute einschießen will, aber: Wissen kann man nie.


Können wir gerne machen, ich glaube Norbert hat auch noch ein paar Tips auf Lager er kennt die Gewässer bestens und hat schon einige kapitale Karpfen dort gefangen. Melde dich wenn es Passt Gruß TEX.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (24. März 2009)

*AW: Gästeangler erwünscht??*

Solange es "öffentliche" Gewässer gibt, die man ohne jegliche Mitgliedschaften in Vereinen oder exklusiven Clubs beangeln kann ist es ja noch o.k.

Allerdings gefällt mir diese Exklusivität gewisser Angelclubs überhaupt nicht. Hier werden dem "Normalangler" Gewässer vorenthalten und aus dem Hobby Angeln wird ein Exklusivsport für Reiche oder solche die es sich leisten wollen oder können #c


----------

